
Organizing Functional Code for Parallel Execution - tosh
https://vimeo.com/6624203
======
tosh
Slides:
[http://xahlee.info/comp/i/ICFPAugust2009Steele.pdf](http://xahlee.info/comp/i/ICFPAugust2009Steele.pdf)

Related Article:
[http://xahlee.info/comp/Guy_Steele_parallel_computing.html](http://xahlee.info/comp/Guy_Steele_parallel_computing.html)

Similar Talk: [https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Thinking-Parallel-
Progra...](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Thinking-Parallel-Programming)

------
sidcool
Why post the same link thrice?

